# Dallas Mavericks vs Utah Jazz (April 9th)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (51-24) vs Utah Jazz (24-51)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Bradley | Henderson






























Humphries | Bell | Eisley | Snyder


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 109-86 Utah Jazz 
Dallas Mavericks 101-83 Utah Jazz 
2-0

Theo's tips to winning
*Others:* As shown by the Key Matchup above, I think other players need to step up. Harpring is the kind of guy who will give Dirk fits (not shut down, but fits). And as I look over the rest of the other roster, I realise they won't really trouble our offensive players. They'll all need to take some of the scoring load of Dirk.

*Scoring:* Looking at that Utah team, they won't outscore you. They are a pretty good defensive team and with Jerry Sloan handling the decision making, we will need to run n gun to win. However, with Andrei Kirilenko out -- this Utah team isn't really good at anything..

My Prediction: Dallas (107) beats Utah (88)


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas continues their dominance of Utah

Dallas 104
Utah 91


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas comes out lacksidasical becase they are high on that win against San Antonio and thus will start out a little slow in the 1st quarter. Before turning it on towards halftime and not letting up when the 2nd half begins. 

Dallas 107
Utah 82
Final.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Will's tips to winning vs Utah- turn up to the game .

This team is in the most disarray out of all the teams in the league imo. If we play half as well as we did against the Spurs we will win. I think Dirk should be rested for the whole game unless we somehow end up in deep trouble just to give his knee the rest it may need for the playoffs. We have plenty of offensive options to take up the slack against this dismall team. Mavs win 110-85.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vBookie Matchup 

If your going to bet on the Mavericks, they must win by 14 points or more for you to regain points

My tip: Bet on us to win, but not a big amount. We should win this with ease, but we have a history of making these types of games close

Bet from 300-1000 points IMO

Earn more points by posting in this thread, who knows I may feel generous and randomly give out points to the person who contributes the most in this thread


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

What time of the day will this game be played, if it is a midday or early afternoon game I'm not going to be getting up that early, but since its only a Saturday game I am assuming it will be a night game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Season series: Mavs lead, 2-0 (44-77 all-time)

Key matchup

Avery Johnson vs. Jerry Sloan: Utah isn't very good, especially with four of its best players out with injuries. But Sloan is one of the best in the business at getting the most from whomever he has playing. And the Mavericks' newfound toughness will be put to the test by a team that routinely is as gritty as any in the league. This is a human-nature game in that it would be natural for the Mavericks to try to coast through this one. That's when things tend to blow up in your face.

Inside the Jazz

Call them the Uta Jaz: Because they aren't even close to being whole. Andrei Kirilenko, their best player, is out for the season with a broken left wrist. Carlos Boozer, their second-best player, is out with a strained right foot. Raja Bell (right leg) and Raul Lopez (left knee) also are out. That's four of their top eight players missing.

Briefly: Don't let the Jazz spread the wealth. It is 23-51 overall (before Friday), and all 23 wins – against 19 losses – have come when it has five or more players scoring double figures. ... Excluding Friday's visit to New Orleans, Utah is winless on the road since Feb. 27.

Inside the Mavericks

Staying in a rhythm: Dirk Nowitzki won't take any games off once the Mavericks are locked into the No. 4 seed in the West, which should happen in the next couple of games. "I never liked that," he says. "Even if I just play a quarter or two, I like to keep my rhythm." Reduced minutes will continue to be part of Nowitzki's diet, however.

Briefly: Nowitzki needs 103 more points to reach 2,000 for the season, which he also did in the 2002-03 season with 2,011 points. ... The Mavs have won the first quarter in five of the last six games after failing to do so in 15 of the previous 16.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I know for sure it will be a high scoring game. :yes:

My predictions:

*Mavs 124*
Utah 112

*Dirk 37pts*
Utah-3 players tied with 20


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> What time of the day will this game be played, if it is a midday or early afternoon game I'm not going to be getting up that early, but since its only a Saturday game I am assuming it will be a night game.


It's Saturday night. 
I'd be surprised if this is a highscoring game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Win unlimited points by posting in this game thread!!

Click here for the rules, make sure you read them


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Utah has just beaten New Orleans but it should be no problem for dallas

My prediction:
Utah 97
-
Dallas 113


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Coming off the huge win at San Antonio look for the Mavs to have a edge in confidence. Whether this works for us I'm not sure, we could come out with an extra spring in our step or be over confident and make unexplainable turnovers. Hopefully the first. 

We will have all members of our team (suprising huh?) and they will be missing Boozer and AK47, if not others. The two stars of the team will be out, so look for some exploitation to go on. Despite the injuries the Jazz will still have some players who will try to keep the game close in Harpring, Memo and Giriciek. Hopefully Damp can go off inside against Memo who will get pushed around all game by damp. I wan't damp to have his first Double Double since being back. I think Memo will be too fast and versatile for Damp to do a good job defending him outside of 10ft. If Memo takes it outside (and he will) Damp may have some trouble.

The Mavs have simply too much fire power for the injury depleted Jazz, Hopefully we can full out another confidence boosting slaughtering. My predictions

Mavs - 109
Jazz - 89

Dirk - 32pts 11reb

Damp 12pts 13reb 4blk

Devin 20min 10pts 4ast


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter said:


> I think Memo will be too fast and versatile for Damp to do a good job defending him outside of 10ft. If Memo takes it outside (and he will) Damp may have some trouble.


Why not put Dirk on him? His D has come far enough to the point where Mehmet isn't a tough matchup for him, I thought that this would be a good matchup. Mehmet is a big guy who also can take it outside and is fairly quick, why not stick our 7ft big guy who does all the same things (but much better) on him? And let Damp get to work on Jarron Collins

EDIT: On second thoughts, why bother guarding Jarron? Just double Memo

 :biggrin:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Why not put Dirk on him? His D has come far enough to the point where Mehmet isn't a tough matchup for him, I thought that this would be a good matchup. Mehmet is a big guy who also can take it outside and is fairly quick, why not stick our 7ft big guy who does all the same things (but much better) on him? And let Damp get to work on Jarron Collins
> 
> EDIT: On second thoughts, why bother guarding Jarron? Just double Memo
> 
> :biggrin:


Exactly what i was thinking, Dirk is probably longer and definately faster. He has all the tools and skills to bother Memo. Of all our players he's by far the best to put on him. Maybe its worth giving Damp a try too, muscle him up a bit. Some players fade when they get defended toughly

NOTE: Memo destroyed the spurs single handedly this season, including a game winning put back


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

From DallasNews.com


> Michael Finley was at practice Friday but was allowed to skip the drills and scrimmage for a day of rest


Hopefully he'll be nice and fresh too


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter said:


> NOTE: Memo destroyed the spurs single handedly this season, including a game winning put back


Utah 97 - San Antonio 96 (Boxscore) 

*Mehmet Okur*: 23 points (7-11 FG), 11 rebounds

Last 11 seconds of the match:
(0:11) [UTH] Okur Rebound (Off:6 Def:4)
(0:07)	[UTH] Team Timeout: Regular
(0:07)	[SAN] Team Timeout: Regular
(0:03)	[UTH] McLeod Layup Shot: Missed
(0:01)	[UTH] Okur Rebound (Off:7 Def:4)
(0:00)	[UTH 97-96] Okur Layup Shot: Made (23 PTS)
(0:00)	[TBD] Instant Replay: Support Ruling


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the Mavs are gonna man handle the Jazz. Dirk and Stack will probably have big games with everyone else contibuting.
119-84 Mavs.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Riding high off the Spurs blowout Utah should prove no challenge, especially since Utah isn't playing for anything for pride.

Dallas should crush their pride, stomp on it, the bring their dog by at let him do their business on it.

Dallas 110
Utah 89


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mavs win 113-96.Dirk,Damp,and Harris have Big Games.
:banana:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Mavs: 109
Jazz: 91


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't watch the game since I'm puppy-sitting. But hey, I'm getting paid.

Mavs win 112-98


----------



## The Troof (Mar 23, 2005)

The Spurs game should be the spring board for Dallas to begin hitting their playoff stride. Hopefully the guys come out and bury Utah early. It's time to start wrecking weaker teams and roll into the post season.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Utah is young, and they aren't very good. Dallas should easily win this game....I will be very surprised if the Jazz wins this one...

Dallas-106
Utah-91

**Edit: It was 4-2 Jazz when I made this prediction!*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

24 second violations were unheard of when Nellie was the coach, we just forced Utah into one 

4-3, Terry with a 3


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Then we go get a shot clock violation


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

After romping the Spurs, the Mavericks are getting cocky... they should already be up by 10.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

X-Factor said:


> After romping the Spurs, the Mavericks are getting cocky... they should already be up by 10.


Yeah, I was afraid that would happen. Hopefully they'll shake it off


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*23* f
Dirk Nowitzki: 8/3/1
39% FG









*23* 
Mehmet Okur: 5/3/1
38% FG

Shaky start, hopefully we can get in front and dominate


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Instant Impact

9:42 DAL - M. Finley makes a 25-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: K. Van Horn
8:32 DAL - K. Van Horn steals the ball from K. McLeod
8:52 DAL - K. Van Horn makes a 12-foot jumper from the right wing


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

KVH has been bringing some quick offense of the bench.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Keith Mcleod has more TOs than us combined.


----------



## The Troof (Mar 23, 2005)

X-Factor said:


> After romping the Spurs, the Mavericks are getting cocky... they should already be up by 10.



I'm not sure if that is the reason. Since the All Star break the guys have started slow. The cream is starting to rise now. Gotta keep it up!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Troof said:


> I'm not sure if that is the reason. Since the All Star break the guys have started slow. The cream is starting to rise now. Gotta keep it up!!



We have won 5 of our last 6 1st quarters, after losing 15 of the previous 16 before that...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Were kinda slowly pulling away.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> Were kinda slowly pulling away.


And Dirk hasn't scored a point this quarter! With Avery there he knows how to get the most out of his players..like when Dirk scored 11 and Mavs won by 31..


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yup... But Dirk will have atleast 20 tonight.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Josh has to get it going.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes he does. The Jazz have got back into the game.


----------



## The Troof (Mar 23, 2005)

Theo! said:


> We have won 5 of our last 6 1st quarters, after losing 15 of the previous 16 before that...


No doubt. I'm not saying that we were out games. I just seem to remember more than a few games, especially against lesser teams, that we started slow. Let them hang in longer than they should and the game was harder than expected.

I think point differential should also factor in the quarters won. But I got cha.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Troof said:


> No doubt. I'm not saying that we were out games. I just seem to remember more than a few games, especially against lesser teams, that we started slow. Let them hang in longer than they should and the game was harder than expected.
> 
> I think point differential should also factor in the quarters won. But I got cha.



Oh yeah, I was agreeing. Just showing a point that was proving your point. It happened in a lot of games, we would keep it close all 1st quarter -- and then end up winning pretty easy. Well I said that we wouldnt be able to catch up against harder teams, and we lost to Sacramento


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Halftime. 40-48 Mavs.
We really need to get our offense going in the second half if we want to get a good lead.. Our defense is ok but we can always improve on it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Better second half, we are up 8. Hopefully by the end of the 3rd we'll be up by 12+


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad we've started to limit Giricek, he had 6 points in the first six minutes of the game, he's only scored two since 
Although we have no real assist leader we're managed to assist 10 of our 17 fg's which is decent. We need to continue playing tough Defence and taking good shots. Not too early or late in the shotclock and not forced.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

In coes stack for some offence :nod:
I think Avery has words for finley :curse:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Dirk for three!
that gives him
13pts/6reb/3ast/2blk


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Whats up with our FT shooting?

12-20 for 60%...weird


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Flagrant on Giricek! (type 1)
anyone know what happened, or what a type one is?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stack with contribution

2 ft's, then a defensive rebound then an assist to JET


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I learnt the flagrant rulings basically:
type 1 is when u foul a player with excesive force but were going for the ball
type 2 is when u use excesive force BUT it was obvious that u weren't goin for the ball


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Stack with contribution
> 
> 2 ft's, then a defensive rebound then an assist to JET


:nod:thats what I like about him, even when his shots not falling (earlier this game for example, he was 0-2) he just gets to the line and does his work there.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Rebound boys, how the hell does Ben Handlogten get an offensive rebound against us. Sheesh

But we are up 17


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs up 68-53 at the end of the third

Dirk has 17/11/4 and is holding Mehmet Okur to 5 points in 22 minutes

We are defending well, and shooting a massive 10% better than them


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

I turned on the radio and the first thing I hear is "Shawn Bradley with the foul..." and not a minute goes by and I hear again "Shawn Bradley with a shooting foul..." sheesh


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

bah, Dirk blows a dunk on a pick and roll from Terry. Hendu gets the rebound but is fouled.

radio announcer claims this could be the 21st time Mavs hold an apponent to less than 90.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

fuzzrhythm said:


> bah, Dirk blows a dunk on a pick and roll from Terry. Hendu gets the rebound but is fouled.
> 
> radio announcer claims this could be the 21st time Mavs hold an apponent to less than 90.


How many times we do that this season?


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

5th foul on Harpring...doesn't look like he's had a very good game.

14-4 4th qtr run by Utah


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We have 10 blocks to their 4.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> We have 10 blocks to their 4.


Dirk has 4 blocks, to their 4


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is getting too close for comfort...I thought we were finally able to stop the "killer instinct" talk...


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Theo! said:


> How many times we do that this season?


not that many, but when it happens at a time like this is it sure is frustrating.

Dirk has no hops....of course he's 7 ft, he doesn't really need them.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Man, I can imagine that Josh Howard is looking ugly out there

1-9 FG! well, at least he has 4 steals and 2 blocks


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

i thought the mavericks had the game in the third. The Jazz are fighting back quite nicely


----------



## The Troof (Mar 23, 2005)

I turn the channel for a couple of minutes and Utah is back in it.

This last 5 minutes should be Dirk time.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Van Horn is in the match, time for some instant offense!

I hope


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Utah makes it an 18-4 run by hitting a free throw after a defensive 3 sec violation.

Terry ends the run by hitting a 3.

Mavs force a turnover on a trap...


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

finley and dirk combine to make four crucial free throws. mavs up 79-73


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Dirk with 36 mins thus far....ouch. We really wanted to limit his minutes this game.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

wow the jazz aren't quiting. 5-0 run pulls them within one


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Watch out for those Nuggets. If the Rockets lose, they're tied for 6th. We *do not *want to face them.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damnit, Snyder hits a 3 to make it 79-78


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk with 2 FT's

Then he fouls Okur, Okur hits the 1st and makes the 2nd

81-80 our way, 2:17 reminaing


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Far too close for comfort, 81-80 with 1:32 
AGHH


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

my radio reception just totally crapped out on me....what a piece of junk. The announcer sounded excited....that's good. :banana:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Go KVH! Offensive rebound!

Damnit, we just cant seem to hit. At least we are offensivily rebounding well, first KVH and the JET both had rebounds from missed looong shots


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Worst 4th quarter in a while, were being outscored 27 to 13


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Josh takes the lead to three


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

layup by josh howard

STEAL BY DIRK
That should be game


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Josh with his 2nd FG in the match, with a lay from a pass from Jason TErry


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Technical on Okur! Does this mean hes ejected?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

TECNICAL FOUL ON MEHMET OKUR

wtf that was funny


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What happened?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Josh hasn't been hitting this whole game, but those 2 points are the most important pretty easily.

EDIT: Okur with a technical. I'm not watching, but if it's an intentional one, that is _crippling_. Can't have that.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Keith is a saviour 
have i mentioned how much I love him?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Woot Woot! Dirk hits the technical FT, and then assists KVH to put the lead upto 6

Dallas up 86-80 with 21.5 seconds left, timeout Utah


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Okur is called for a tech, Dirk hits the FT.

Mavs get it, run the clock a little and KVH puts in in from close range! 

Jazz take a TO with 21.5 sec left in the game...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

In other news, San Antonio down 11-22 to the Clippers with 2 mins left in the first quarter!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, Kris Humphries had a great game. 15/9 for the rook, he will be a solid PF in the league IMO


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

bah....Dirk misses both free throws after an intentional foul. WTF?

he has a nice line though. 24 pts, 9 reb, 5 asst, 5 blocks


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

looks like we'll pull it out  up 5 with 15secs left


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

When was the last time Dirk missed both FT's?


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Technical on Okur! Does this mean hes ejected?



yes, Okur was ejected.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Dallas 88
Utah 81
Final


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:nonono:

We CANNOT keep this kind of thing up.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Good win, glad we could keep it together down the stretch. Big game stat wise for Dirk
24pts
9reb
5blk
5ast


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter said:


> Good win, glad we could keep it together down the stretch. Big game stat wise for Dirk
> 24pts
> 9reb
> 5blk
> 5ast


I thought this was a bad win, we should of won by much more IMO


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Mavs clinch 4th seed and could get as high as 2nd if SA keeps slipping.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree, I think it got pretty ugly there in the 4th. we should not be sweating against a team like Utah in the final 3 minutes.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

but then again, when has any game that the Jazz been involved in recently been anything BUT ugly? :biggrin:


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

does anyone know what's been up with Marquis lately?

9 mins, 0-1 FG, 1 PF

is it because Avery is coaching? Stackhouse is back? a combination of the 2?


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo! said:


> I thought this was a bad win, we should of won by much more IMO


For sure, I was just saying that It was good for us to win. I'll be clearer next time :clown:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> but then again, when has any game that the Jazz been involved in recently been anything BUT ugly? :biggrin:


That's true, but it's less them then it is us. We're the 4th seed in the west. If we can't make the Jazz adjust to us, then we're going to have problems.




> does anyone know what's been up with Marquis lately?
> 
> 9 mins, 0-1 FG, 1 PF
> 
> is it because Avery is coaching? Stackhouse is back? a combination of the 2?


I think he's hurting more than he's willing to admit.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Frustrating game. But you go through those type of games. I'm glad to see that we didn't fold when under pressure no matter what opponent. I had a feeling that we would play lasksidasical but only for the 1st not the 4th. Poor ballhandling and bad fouls got Utah back in the game. Need to work on that. But good win. Clinch the 4th spot tonight.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

too all who didnt watch the game. dallas's 4th quarter shots just could not fall down. they just simply rattled out and bricked no matter what. whether a layup or wide open jump shot it just didnt fall. that helped Utah's comeback. Dallas also missed 9 free throws. Not good on that part. Dallas contested every Utah shot throughout the game. Utah just played through it. Watch Dallas come out and blow Memphis out in the next game. 52-24 now folks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylc=X3oDMTBpZmFlcXBpBF9TAzk1ODYxOTQ4BHNlYwN0aA--?gid=2005040906&prov=ap



> DALLAS (AP) -- The Dallas Mavericks will begin the playoffs on their home court.
> 
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki scored 24 points, and also contributed a key defensive play and an assist in the final minute to help the Mavericks beat the Utah Jazz 88-81 Saturday night and wrap up the fourth seed in the Western Conference playoffs. ``We got what we wanted,'' said Nowitzki, who added nine rebounds, five assists and five blocks. ``Now we have to focus ourselves so we can get our game where we want.''


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

fuzzrhythm said:


> does anyone know what's been up with Marquis lately?
> 
> 9 mins, 0-1 FG, 1 PF
> 
> is it because Avery is coaching? Stackhouse is back? a combination of the 2?


This is just a guess on my part, but I think its mostly mental. When I've been watching him play lately, it seems like he doesn't have confidence in himself. I'm not sure if this has anything to do with Avery or Stackhouse. Some players, especially young players like him, seem to go through phases where they need to find themselves again and go through a slump. The playoffs may again be a time for him to show how good a player he is and step up.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Just from looking at the box score, the Mavs just looked way out of their offence, its lucky that we were playing possibly the worst team in the league atm. Once again Dirk and KVH did the best job for us, even though Dirk has his knee not at 100% he still managed a decent night while playing 40 minutes. Jet also had a reasonable game, but I would like to see him up his total amount of assists to consistantly around the 7-8 mark. I am glad we got a sloppy game out of the way before the playoffs and we still won so it looks good heading into the final games of the regular season.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gambino said:


> Dallas 107
> Utah 82
> Final.


You were the closest, you get rep points from my and 200 points!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Theo! said:


> You were the closest, you get rep points from my and 200 points!



Well I would have to say that the Dallas Mavericks Fanboard officially sucks at predicting scores and we should all go back to our regular selves and post in here twice a month.

On a serious note, what is all this ish with Stack and Snyder?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Zach said:


> Well I would have to say that the Dallas Mavericks Fanboard officially sucks at predicting scores and we should all go back to our regular selves and post in here twice a month.
> 
> On a serious note, what is all this ish with Stack and Snyder?


Snyder and Stack was going at it all game long. Snyder then went at it with other players once Stack was on the bench. He has a history of doing things like this. He was suspended about 2 weeks ago for something he said and did against Houston.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

For this game.
IMO, The Orlando game was just a game to win because they were looking forward to San Antonio. They didnt play well but played good enough to win that game. Then they played the game they want and blowed them out at the end against SA. Then they were on cloud 9 and played lacksidasical but played well enough to win. Those are what you call trap games and Dallas won those games. Dallas will not play that way against Memphis.


----------

